# Looking for USB network adapter



## Altamir Souza (Jul 15, 2022)

Hello
I need guidance to buy a /1000 usb/network adapter that works on FreeBSD


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2022)

/1000? You mean gigabit ethernet?


----------

